# New KNPV Stud Dogs Imported



## Rick Furrow (Dec 21, 2009)

As pretty much everyone knows I co-own Yaro with K9 Unlimited and Dave Pappalardo. I just got finished with his first breeding in the United States and was very happy with the results. Most of the puppies sold before they were four weeks old. There may be one male and a female left for sale and all the puppies are at Tarheel K9. The people who purchased the puppies will be very happy with them as I was impressed with their looks and ability from very early on. Yaro has proven through this breeding that is a very valuable dog in hte United States and I'm glad to have him. That being said I have always been a two competition dog guy and I felt that I needed another dog. Well heres the news !!!!!

Jerry Bradshaw (Tarheel K9) and I have imported a dog from the 2010 KNPV Championships. We were awestruck when we first saw the dog work at the Championships and really wanted to bring him to the United States. He was definately the crowd favorite in Holland and was the talk of the Championships. Although he didn't win, it was obvious that he was an exceptional dog. Long story short *Dulan ningbers *is here. He is a extremely hard hitting, full pushy biting, black malinois. I had the pleasure of getting my bell rung in Holland by him standing still thirty feet away. He smoked me and I take pride in being difficult to knock down as a decoy. Disapointed in myself I have to admit it was in a frontal attack also. Dulan scored a perfect 440 KNPV PH1 and followed that up with a 436 KNPV PH1 at regional. He placed 6th at the Championships with a 429 KNPV PH1 due to an error in the water exercises. He accomplished all of this at three years of age. He's a very beautiful dog to look at and even more beautiful in the work. There are videos of the Championships of his bitework on youtube if enter the search Dulan Ningbers KNPV. No decoy at the Championships was able to stand up so I dont feel bad for getting knocked down even if it was about 1/20 th of the distance at the trial(the suit didn't fit). I am excited to have him here and look forward to competing with him in PSA and using him as a stud dog to strengthen the malinois/dutch shepherd bloodlines in the United States. Dulan was bred in Holland after the champioinships and the puppies have not yet arrived.

Jerry Bradshaw has imported a KNPV PH1 malinois also. The dogs name is Maik pol. He is a very large malinois with intense drives and an incredible grip. He has very hard attacks and bites extremely hard and full. He constantly pushes forward in the grip and is punishing to work. He is a very beautiful impressive looking dog. He has been used as a stud dog several times in Holland with very good results. We saw offspring of Maik biting a Schutzhund arm full and hard at seven months of age. He is very reminiscent of Jerry's PSA 3 dog Ricardo in his gripping and body structure. We saw Maik the beginning of 2010 and immediately thought that he needed to come to the United States but unfortunately he was not for sale at the time because of his ability to produce. Mr. Pol recently decided to sell Maik due to moving. He scored 400 KNPV PH1 with Martin Pol and continued to compete in matches with Martin's son Danny Pol with great success. A very nice dog and already proven to be a phenomenal producer in Holland, Jerry was excited to be able to import him to the United States. Jerry will be competing with him in PSA and looks forward to use him as a stud dog to strengthen the malinois/dutch shepherd bloodlines in the United States. Look for Jerry to post video of Maik working in the future. 

Both dogs are listed on the KNPV bloodline website. Both are available as stud dogs to approved females. Both dogs will be used by us to complement the Yaro and Ares offspring. If interested Dulan and Maik will be available through Tarheel K9. Contact Jeff Riccio, Jerry Bradshaw or me for further information or to schedule a breeding.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey Rick, good to see you on here...these will be some great dogs to produce some strong lines from!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

So the ultimate goal is to train these 2 PH1 studs to lay on their bellys while people in bite suits twirl hula hoops next to them and throw yellow tennis balls over their heads?

One other question, did you take these new dogs right off the plane out to the field with your boys and vid cam and do a few long sends for the highlight reel like with yaro, thats what really turns your crank the most about a dog aint it rick, the entry?

It's been about 3 weeks since this was posted and no highlight reels on youtube yet for either dog, been lookin forward to them


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> One other question, *did you take these new dogs right off the plane out to the field with your boys and vid cam and do a few long sends for the highlight reel* like with yaro, thats what really turns your crank the most about a dog aint it rick, the entry?
> 
> *It's been about 3 weeks since this was posted and no highlight reels* on youtube yet for either dog, been lookin forward to them


I think you answered your own question...

The way I read it is they got the dogs to breed, and work them and compete in PSA, as an activity...would SCH, FR, or Mondio be better?

what is the point of this post? you seem to be a real jaded person Drew.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

2,245 posts in 12 months, take a break from the interwebs joby, let men talk, the world wont end if you leave one thread unsullied


----------

